# Rauchmelder für EFH mit Wago Anbindung



## Jannik146 (9 November 2016)

Hallo
Ich weiß das es dieses Thema schon öfters gab, aber das schon eine weile her ist.
Deshalb wollte ich nachhören, ob jemand Rauchmelder (zu einem angemessenem Preis) gefunden hat, die Kabel-vernetzt sind.
Ich möchte das Alarmsignal auf die Wago bringen. Die Spannung zur Versorgung der RM soll am besten 24V sein.
Gibt´s da inzwischen was neues auf dem Markt?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## dast (9 November 2016)

Ich habs folgendermaßen gemacht:
http://cosmahome.de/rauchmelder-vernetzt-loxone-anbindung/#more-839


----------



## wolfi-sps (9 November 2016)

Hallo Jannik146,

ich habe RM von ABUS (RM1000 und RM1100) verbaut. Allerdings Versorgungsspannung 12 V DC. Hat ein NO oder NC Kontakt.
Als "Sirene" habe ich Piezo mit 85dB genommen.
Für die Stromversorgung habe ich eine Platine mit zwei 12V Einspeisungen gebaut - Versorgung 24V von der WAGO.
Funktionieren gut. Noch kein Fehlalarm ;-)

mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## ThorstenD2 (9 November 2016)

Hekatron ORS 144k hat 24 V und einen Relaiskontakt
http://www.db-industrietechnik.de/pdf/ors144.pdf


----------



## wolfi-sps (10 November 2016)

Die Hekatron ORS 144k hat 24 V und einen Relaiskontakt kosten aber richtig Asche und sind für die Industrie gedacht.
Die RM von Abus kosten um die 20 €.

Wolfgang


----------



## Jannik146 (13 November 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## santacrews (28 November 2016)

Ich habe im Haus die Ei650C verwendet. Sind Drahtvernetzbar oder alternativ durch ein Funkmodul auch Funkvernetzbar.
Habe zuerst an die 9V Dinger gedacht über eine zentrale Versorgung per Netzteil vom Schaltschrank aus. Da gab es aber aus anderen Forem diverse Fehlreaktionen. 
24V Rauchmelder waren mir zu teuer.
Weiterhin darf man nie vergessen was passiert, wenn als erstes der Schaltschrank und somit auch die Hauptversorgung der Dinger in Flammen aufgeht...

Nun habe ich die mit eingebauter 10-Jahres Batterie.

Ich habe überall vom Schaltschrank aus ein JY(ST)Y hin gezogen und im Schaltschrank alle miteinander verbunden.
Die Dinger spucken auf die Meldekontakte ca. 4,8V aus.

Vorteil 1: Ein Abgriff von der Klemme geht auf einen 0-10V Eingang -> Wago erkennt das Auslösen der Rauchmelder. Reaktion darauf: Alle Lichter werden (als Fluchtwegbeleuchtung) eingeschaltet und auf maximale Helligkeit gedimmt. Information kommt per Mail auf verschiedene Geräte. Außenbeleuchtung blinkt (findet die Feuerwehr dadurch vielleicht schneller ) weitere Reaktionen nach Herzenslust.

Vorteil 2: Ein standard DO mit 2 Widerständen gibt mir die entsprechende Spannung auf alle Rauchmelder und somit verwende ich auch diese auch als Alarmanlage.


----------

